# xbox 360 Controller als Fernbedienung nutzbar?



## kleinert (28. April 2009)

Ahoj,

der Titel sagt ja fast alles..
Ist es möglich mit Hilfe irgendwelcher Programme, oder besonderer Treiber
den Xbox 360 Controller (wireless) als Fernbedienung für den Pc zu nutzen?

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn man mit dem linken Analogstick die Maus
steuern könnte (bewegen und Linksklick).

In Hoffnung auf hilfreiche Antworten
-kleinert


----------



## DanielX (28. April 2009)

Also um die Maus mit nem Gamepad zu steuern gibt es einige Programme.

ControlMK

JoyToKey English Version

MfG DanielX


----------



## kleinert (28. April 2009)

Danke


----------



## M4tthi4s (5. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Also um die Maus mit nem Gamepad zu steuern gibt es einige Programme.
> 
> ControlMK
> 
> ...


 
Hab beide Programme mal kurz ausprobiert, wobei mir das erste umfangreicher erscheint.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, mit dem GamePad z.B. einen Mediaplayer zu steuern,
wenn man beispielsweise 'nen Film schauen will.


----------



## DON (6. Mai 2009)

Nimm doch Xpadder denke mal das ist noch umfangreicher und mann kann den controller auch gleich mit multimediafunktionen belegen was ich z.b. mal gemacht habe ist das steuerkreuz zu belegen kreuz nach oben ist play/pause, links/rechts = vorheriger titel/nächster titel, unten = stop


----------



## Hackslash (7. Mai 2009)

spitzensache habs grade hier gelesen und direkt mal "mitgeleecht"
Erste Sahne für VLC vom Bett aus

THX

greets


----------



## PrincePaul (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe vor mir morgen auch nen Xbox 360 Controller zu kaufen (Wireless) um erstma schön TDU 2 zu daddeln was hoffentlich auch pünktlich geliefert wird.....

Zu meiner Frage:

weiß jemand obs mitterweile schon neuere/besser Programme als die oben genannten gibt ?

Gruß
PrincePaul


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2011)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> weiß jemand obs mitterweile schon neuere/besser Programme als die oben genannten gibt ?


 
Was meinst du mit "noch besser"? TDU2 funktioniert wohl so oder so automatisch und einwandfrei mit dem MS Pad.
Ansonsten könnte die Windows-Steuerung per Pad von Microsoft integriert werden, dass wäre wohl die "sauberste" Lösung.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Februar 2011)

Nein...... ich meine bessere/neuere Programme um das 360 Pad als Maus bzw. Fernsteuerung des PCs zu nutzen.....

Das TDU läuft ist ja klar


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Februar 2011)

ControlMK habe ich bis jetzt erst mit einem anderen Pad getestet, aber das war eigentlich schon so gut wie optimal. Lässt sich alles frei belegen etc..

Perfekt wäre wohl, wie geschrieben, die unterstützt von Microsoft, so dass sich das MS-Pad übergangslos zwischen z.B.: GfW-Games und Windows benutzen lassen würde. Und die Unterstützung der ansteckbaren MS-Gamepad-MiniTastatur würde auch nicht schaden.

Gibt ja sogar ein PC-Gamepad mit eingbauter Tastatur und 3D-Maus(Bewegunssteuerung). Interessantes Teil das Citeko  Air Keyboard Conqueror - All in One - Wireless.

*Kann vom PCGamesHardware-Magazin ruhig mal getestet werden *

Vor allem die Bedienbarkeit der 3DMaus würde mich interessieren, denn die MiniTastatur gibt´s auch ohne Pad(dann würde ich zwischen Pad und MiniTastatur halt wechseln). Vielleicht kann mit der 3D-Maus auch das ein oder andere Spiel gesteuert werden?


----------



## Spikos (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich benutze auch meinen XBox 360 Controller als "Fernbedienung" und hab das ganze mit Xpadder realisiert, ist ziemlich einfach und sieht ganz hübsch aus. Sobald man die Funktionen braucht schaltet man einfach Xpadder ein und schon kann man vom Bett aus Filme auswählen, stoppen und die Lautstärke ändern. Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man sich da noch mehr wünschen kann .


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Februar 2011)

Ja das hab ich auch gedacht... ist schon ein Microsoft Pad aber die binden das nicht in Windows ein....
Das währe sonst echt die beste Lösung


----------

